# Opus X Boobs.



## eyesack (Jul 19, 2009)

2 nipple-ends of the OpusX Love Affairs. That is all. :smoke2:


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

Damn now that's a sight --almost a 3 some!


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

Somebody has some extra time on their hands today don't they?


----------



## eyesack (Jul 19, 2009)

tobacmon said:


> Damn now that's a sight --almost a 3 some!


Oh it was!








But 3 boobs is just unnatural!



Cigary said:


> Somebody has some extra time on their hands today don't they?


Shieeeet mang!








:dance: lolol!


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

What worries me Isaac, especially when it involves you, is what happened later on.



























Hope you & your mates enjoyed them. :smoke2:


----------



## Wild 7EVEN (Nov 7, 2009)

eyesack said:


> Oh it was!
> 
> But 3 boobs is just unnatural!
> 
> ...


3 boobs unnatural?!?

Haven't you guys seen Total Recall! LOL


----------



## thebayratt (Jun 4, 2009)

MMmmmmmmmmm I'd love to motorboat them bad boys~


----------



## KINGLISH (Jul 27, 2009)

HAHA! I had to look! Very nice!!


----------



## jeepthing (Jul 16, 2009)

the ash ain't bad either


----------



## Latakius Vituscan (May 20, 2010)

eyesack said:


> 2 nipple-ends of the OpusX Love Affairs. That is all. :smoke2:


Great assh!

DJ


----------



## jakecartier3 (May 16, 2010)

tobacmon said:


> Damn now that's a sight --almost a 3 some!


True that!


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

What was the third poor bastard smoking? Not a Cremosa I hope! By the way, I love the Popeye look, one eye open is always good.


----------



## jaydub13 (Jan 13, 2010)

Isaac.... you are ridiculous.... that is all.


----------



## eyesack (Jul 19, 2009)

Hahaha! Scott, 3rd guy was also smokin' an Opus LA; Trying not to sound gay while saying, "Well guys, I got the last OpusX Love Affairs from Holt's for us all to smoke" is pretty hard, on a side note lol. 

I think Fuente played a trick on us...
"Haaay guys! Let's smoke some Love Affairs!" "Oh you silly boy, I've already lit my pussycat!" lol terrible names for their new sizes!

lol u guys crack me up...


----------



## fuente~fuente (May 11, 2009)

Looks like a nice set to me!


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

eyesack said:


> Hahaha! Scott, 3rd guy was also smokin' an Opus LA; Trying not to sound gay while saying, "Well guys, I got the last OpusX Love Affairs from Holt's for us all to smoke" is pretty hard, on a side note lol.
> 
> I think Fuente played a trick on us...
> "Haaay guys! Let's smoke some Love Affairs!" "Oh you silly boy, I've already lit my pussycat!" lol terrible names for their new sizes!
> ...


It seems 'forbidden' to me! Opus' are incredible (as you know) and these guys must be quite special for you to be smoking these with them. Good for you for what sounds like a great day bro! And yes, having a love affair threesome with two of your buddies is totally g*y!


----------



## fiddlegrin (Feb 8, 2009)

*Good Times!!!!!!!*

*Nice goin Isaac!!!*

camera:

.


----------



## jimjim99 (Jan 25, 2009)

i was gona say. Are you smoking 2 at ah time?????????


lol


----------



## fiddlegrin (Feb 8, 2009)

scottw said:


> ............ And yes, having a love affair threesome with two of your buddies is totally g*y!..........


*DOH!*


----------



## BTcigars (Jun 30, 2009)

Wild 7EVEN said:


> 3 boobs unnatural?!?
> 
> Haven't you guys seen Total Recall! LOL


Dont forget Mall Rats. Nice cones Isaac, er I mean nice ligero cones.


----------



## whodeeni (Nov 3, 2009)

:amen:



fiddlegrin said:


> *DOH!*


----------



## eyesack (Jul 19, 2009)

scottw said:


> It seems 'forbidden' to me! Opus' are incredible (as you know) and these guys must be quite special for you to be smoking these with them. Good for you for what sounds like a great day bro! And yes, having a love affair threesome with two of your buddies is totally g*y!


Forbidden? Pshhh man, with guys like HavanaJohn (am i right Phil?) and GrtndPwrflOz around being relentless with their party-favors every time we herf, I gotta pick on noobs whenever I can! Guy on my left is BouncinTiga and other guy is my best friend who just got back from Japan; Tiga and I herf a lot, and he'd never had an Opus, yet last time he came over he hit me with a GOF, Cohiba sig5, Oliva MB3, and a few others I guess as a way to say thanks for gettin him on the slope lolz.

lol this was round 2 of the cigarfest; round 1 involved like 8 of us and a box of mag48 EL's. Just one of those days where I felt the need to go big or go home lol; well I was already home, so... yeah haha


----------

